# CHUNKY SPEARFIHIN AND PICS



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out with DKdiver again tday on his dive charter to the O. Got there and 3 diveboats were moored in, Spearfisherwas on board one. (In a drysuit...oke wussy)

He said the viz sucked for the first 30 feet, and tehn opened up under the "ceiling" of snot. He was roght on. One of Daltons charters was from Texas, and the other 2 were from California. All a bunch of great guys to dive with!

Got down there, with big plans since my mix would let me go to a max depth of 178 feet...hee hee Just kidding MBT.

Anyways, got right down on the flight deck, and saw what I wanted. Shot a nice 29" grouper (which I heard your comment Rich...shootin babys!:moon)

No wound on the fish, in a 1/4" behind one eye socket, and out the other. He gave a little fight since I didnt nab the sweet spot perfect, but no much. After hangin on the flight deck and stringin a fish, and reloading, and lookin around for another victim, it was about time to head up.

Well, I was exited about the second dive cuz while strnger the first victim, I had already eyebaled my next victim, who disapeared by the time I was reloaded.

Next dive down, we were the only divers still there, and had the mighty beast to ourselves. Went to were I saw victim 2, and sure enough, there he was. 

I lined up and dropped down to get in range, he was the same size as my first grouper, and he swims right up to another BIGGER grouper!:withstupid Big grouper looked at smaller grouper and said in grouper dialect "hey, get out of here...this is MY hiding spot!"

I swung to the newest victim, and squeezed. YEAH BABY1 In your freakin face! 

Well, there is a lttle 4 or 5 step stairway from the flight deck that goes to the base of the tower. The steps are made out of the stamped pieces of steel with the holes punched in them for traction? Well, he gets under those, and goes APE shit. I know they have rusted some since its been sank, but, when he goes goofy, 3 of em EXPLODE like a stick of dynamite in a pile of bricks! Sweetest thing I ever saw!!! Other than the part were when he did it, it dilodged my shaft from him somehow.:doh

Next time you dive the O, check out the pile of busted up steps at the base of the tower on the flight deck....crazy man, crazy man!

Got the goods on video, will post the link probably by monday. Used Armondos camera again, same one I used for the Miami diving video with awsome resolution, and wehn I took a quick peek, it is awsome clear footage of the "O"!!!! And a few studly groupers!

Had a great day out there with the Mad Monkey (Daltion Just cuz his intitials are DK, rember Donkey Kong???? Strong resembalance)

And oh yeah, too all you guys on with Rich on the MBT charter, glad you got a laugh at the helmet cam!!!:letsdrink And I have googled "ballscrubber", and could not find where to buy one?!?!? Hee hee.

Oh yeah, heres the pics! My daughter is so exited for the water to warm up so she can go diving and shoot a fish! Yeah!



















Haa haa! Nother thru the eyes!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Grouper Clay. Did you happen to pay attention to the water temp?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang Clay, that is a fatty grouper. Tough break on the second fish, though it sounds like it was pretty cool to see. Did anyone else get into some fish? Thanks for the report.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont have a thermometer, but Rich said 66 in the "middle layer I think. Cooler on top, the 66, then cooler below.

I was the only one shootin that I know of Josh. Hopefully can get back out there wednesday and wrap up some "loose ends" (more victims) :letsdrink


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice grouper, and cool shorts oke


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

FRITZ....Please give Clay an MBT t-shirt he can wear when taking pics for this forum? Also a dive computer with a digital temp guage!

Nice Grouper Claydog...Good job !


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fish Clay! I have had to work to pay those pesky bills and havent had a chance to get out this week.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

*Great grouper!* :bowdown

Fried some up last night, my favorite.

Not making it offshore today so going to hit the pier. Will post a report later.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice grouper man. Thanks for the report, as always it was a great read.:clap


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report Clay. I have got to hurry up and get certified so I can get out there an you can show me how to spearfish. Cant wait to see the video!!! AWESOME JOB BROTHER


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job man! It must have been wild to see that gag go explosive under those steps. Nice one, none of that was on video?


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

mojos deefineitely back. glad you had a good time. can't wait to get out therre again. i know the grouper will be leeaving soon.

Nice shooting tex,

Sniper Spear-it


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice grouper Clay. Glad you were able to get out there. I wish our plans of meeting you guys out there would have paned out, but it was just not meant to be yesterday. I guess we have to get out 20+ miles for decent viz right now. As usual, great report.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

Clay-Doh, nice shot, nice grouper. Grouper stakes tonight... Poppy


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yo, Clay! I'm guessin' you were divin' 26%? You coulda easily gotten 200fsw, huffed a little 100% O2 on your stop and been fiiiine! Just kiddin', just kiddin'! Way to stay w/in your, "recreational limits of 130'" and a 1.4 PO2/ATA! :angel


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Ha

100 % 02 willredeem you of a multitude of sins!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Brian and Jerry..you guys are nutz! 

Yup, Brian (Lockout), I made sure to take my shirt offfor the picJUST for U! I know thatnappy chest gets you riled!oke And I try not to take pics with an MBT shirt on...they have made it clear they do not want people thinking I am affiliated with them for legal reasons!!:letsdrink

amberj....what are you waiting for man!!! Hurry and get in! Spring time is the best!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

beautiful grouper on that 2nd pic. claybird you lost some weight?


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report Clay, and good looking grouper.

:clap

Too bad on the one that got away.... like any more motivation is needed to get back out there. 

Wish I would have had time to gotten out there this weekend cause it was beautiful. Ended up helping Felix install french doors instead - no worries though, i got my revenge by bleeding on everything :banghead

And I wanted to offer my condolences to your ladder, mailbox, and future condolences to your tv. :letsdrink


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice fish Clay!!!!:clap

Thanks for the post and pics. Careful working the members into a frenzy with those shirtless photos.........this close to Memorial Day.

That's the problem with beauty that transcends all sexes and genders. You just can't turn off sexy like a faucet,Huh shooter?

LOL, thanks again, Reese


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Reese, you should see his Mardi Gras shirt. He is ready for Memorial Day.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

LMAO!

I know Dalton, I had a photo of it and deleted ALL of my Mardi Gras pics trying to remove incriminating evidence.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn Clay, I didn't know you could buy whole grouper that size at the fish market.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job Clay! I will be getting back from Mexico on monday. We definately need to get in the water pretty soon. 

See yall when I get back!

Chris


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Mike....if you go around the back to Joe Patties..theyll let you buy em whole off the boat! Why you think I make up that stupid story about "shot him thru the eye sockets again"???Cuz ther aint no spearmarks when you buy em from Joe patties!

And Reese...you wanna talk about sexy...let me look in my folder....wheres that pic of u...and your pretty little lady??? OH! here it is!










IS THAT????? IS THAT WHAT I THINK IT IS???? IS THAT A CUT LIL RED THONG????

hee hee....oke 

I gotta say Reese...that was way too much fun that nite!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang...that last sentence came out really wrong.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice grouper


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

LMAO!!!

That's funny stuff Clay...I forgot who I was dealing with! Touche'


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Man you guys are to funny..I cant wait to get out there again. Nice report Clay. :letsdrink


----------

